# weight loss, diet and confusion



## timbla (Apr 27, 2011)

i was diagnosed last week. the immediate shock is over and i am coming to terms with the reality. they gave me a meter and i am testing my levels at random times like i was told to. nurse reiterated my need to lose weight but i am confused how best to do that. i have about 4 stone to drop. that's no small amount. i have read through some of the posts here but it seems everyone is different and it is difficult finding much common ground. clearly a zero carb diet is not a good idea. i was originally thinking of going this route as (non diabetic) friends of mine have managed to shift a substantial amount of weight this way. but how can i know what levels to which i can cut carbs without risking blood sugar issues?

seems some people talk a lot about eating nuts. i love nuts. but arent they full of calories, and an enemy to those who want to lose weight?

i am going to some education thing tomorrow (x-pert or something?) and so maybe will get more information then.

i realise that exercise is key, and i have cut out the booze (gutted about that). 

apologies if i come across as a little foolish. i am not a fool. just a little overwhelmed with the information and knowing what to take on board and what to disregard. 

one final thing - are there any vegans on this board? i have read a book which makes some serious claims about the positive benefits of a vegan diet. i am willing to try anything...


----------



## veganlass (Apr 28, 2011)

Timbla, the advantage of a vegan diet for me is my low cholesterol (was nearly 6 many years ago) of 4.7 and my normal blood pressure and a healthy haemoglobin.

I recently was diagnosed as type 2 in March and I am controlling my carbs and cutting back on them and fat and by doing this I have now lost 11 lbs in weight.

As a vegan I read labels anyway so its easier for me personally.

I was 2 stones overweight due to mostly things like crisps and bombay mix and also I am a sucker for bread so I have gone to eating weight watchers bread and having no crisps etc in home.

I am in the process of trying to control my blood sugars through diet and a nutritionist told me having a vegan diet is a great advantage.

Just cutting back on the carbs is helping me to lose the weight and also as a vegan I dont eat any saturated fat now especially cutting out crisps etc,.

I have been vegan for 8 years this month and veggie for 14 before that.


----------



## timbla (Apr 28, 2011)

*encouraging*

thank you for your reply. it sounds like you have your situation worked out quite well. i never watched what i ate before and so working out what i can and cannot have is proving tricky. do u eat at home all the time? how do you do it when 'on the go' and away from home? do u eat nuts? i understand the no alcohol thing. but i am still unsure how it works with carb reduction, since diabetics need some carbs in them right? i am assuming that cutting them out totally would be ill advised, right? are you exercising as well? are you managing to stay off meds by following this routine? so many questions...sorry about that. i am still trying to find my way...


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2011)

timbla said:


> thank you for your reply. it sounds like you have your situation worked out quite well. i never watched what i ate before and so working out what i can and cannot have is proving tricky. do u eat at home all the time? how do you do it when 'on the go' and away from home? do u eat nuts? i understand the no alcohol thing. but i am still unsure how it works with carb reduction, since diabetics need some carbs in them right? i am assuming that cutting them out totally would be ill advised, right? are you exercising as well? are you managing to stay off meds by following this routine? so many questions...sorry about that. i am still trying to find my way...



See also How to Lower Your Blood Sugar for a guide on how to lower your blood sugar and the carb content of your meals in a controlled and monitored way.  Although that assumes you can/want-to do lots of testing.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 28, 2011)

I've found nuts are pretty damn good - they don't spike your BG, and are vary satisfying - 3 or 4 brazils really fills a hole!  I eat quite a few, and still lose a bit of weight.


----------



## timbla (Apr 28, 2011)

four brazil nuts? that's not very much at all. i guess the whole bag of mixed nuts and raisins i had last night then was way over the top.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 28, 2011)

I do eat nuts, usually in the evening as a snack, about 6 almonds and a couple of brazil nuts as a rule.

I do eat some dried apricots (approx 4) occasionally as they have iron in them , otherwise I get my nutrients from fruit and veg.


----------

